# ADSL, ADSL 2, ADSL 2+  και  Broadband Hardware > Cisco  ADSL modems και routers >  Cisco 1721 adsl module

## elessargr

Γεια χαρά,

Ένας φίλος μου έδωσε ένα 1721 με δυο modules WIC-1SHDSL πάνω τα οποία φυσικά για έμενα είναι άχρηστα αφού δεν έχω τέτοια γραμμή σπίτι.
Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω εάν έχει κανείς κανένα WIC-1ADSL για ανταλλαγή ή καμία πρόταση στο τι μπορώ να κάνω με αυτό το cisco.

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## SfH

Αφενός η wic-1adsl δεν υποστηρίζει adsl2+, αφετέρου γενικά ο 1721 είναι πολύ παλιό μοντέλο και δεν αντέχει ιδιαίτερα μεγάλες ταχύτητες. Δυστυχώς δε μπορώ να σκεφτώ κάποιο σενάριο που να είναι χρήσιμος  :Sad:

----------


## elessargr

χααχααχαχχααχ μεγάλες ταχύτητες αχαχααχχα   :ROFL: 

Μοσχάτο μένω και δεν κλειδώνω ποτέ πάνω από 5. 
Οπότε κανένα πρόβλημα για adsl1. Επίσης θέλω να πειραματιστώ μαζί του. Να κάνω κάνα vpn κάνα DMZ κτλπ.

----------

